# Robson hi-rise in Vancouver?



## bdurstta (May 8, 2020)

No new reviews for this timeshare.  Any opinions?


----------



## easyrider (May 8, 2020)

We thought about staying at the Robson but decided to stay at the Canadian. For us, the Robson is a Vacation Internationale resort and the Canadian is a Worldmark Resort. The Robson is closer to the waterfront and an older section of Vancouver that many people like. We might try out the Robson this year because it within driving distance and I need to use up some VI points.

Bill


----------



## b2bailey (May 8, 2020)

I stayed at the Robson with a friend. Would definitely do it again. We were out sightseeing every day since it was my first visit there. Not a place to just hang out. No kichen. More of a hotel like experience.


----------



## bdurstta (May 8, 2020)

Rooms large? ok? Dated?  Centrally located? Reviews on TUG are kinda old. Have you ever been to Embarc Vancouver?  We were originally going to go there and that place seemed nice.


----------



## Luanne (May 8, 2020)

Can't offer advice about the timeshares, but I love Vancouver.  Our younger dd went to UBC for several years.  I was sorry when she graduated as I had to excuse to visit.


----------



## bdurstta (May 9, 2020)

Last time we were in Vancouver was 1994.  So wanted to visit this year...was going to be our BIG vacation!  Dang covid-19.  maybe next year.


----------



## Tacoma (May 9, 2020)

Haven't stayed at the VI resort but love Vancouver. The 2 resorts are only about 6 blocks apart. I would actually say the Worldmark resort is closer to the beach section of Vancouver(Sunset and English Bay)while VI is closer to the paths along Coal Harbour. Both are beautiful and if you are a good walker all parts of DT are walkable from either resort. Sometimes we walk from the worldmark end all the way to the Gaslamp area and used to hop a car to go back. Unfortunately I think car to go has pulled out of all Canadian cities. Might have to learn to take uber instead. Keeping my fingers crossed I can still go to my Kelowna timeshare and then 4 nights on Orcas Island and 3 nights in Vancouver. It is the last 2 weeks of August so still some hope.


----------



## VanX (May 19, 2020)

O


Tacoma said:


> Haven't stayed at the VI resort but love Vancouver. The 2 resorts are only about 6 blocks apart. I would actually say the Worldmark resort is closer to the beach section of Vancouver(Sunset and English Bay)while VI is closer to the paths along Coal Harbour. Both are beautiful and if you are a good walker all parts of DT are walkable from either resort. Sometimes we walk from the worldmark end all the way to the Gaslamp area and used to hop a car to go back. Unfortunately I think car to go has pulled out of all Canadian cities. Might have to learn to take uber instead. Keeping my fingers crossed I can still go to my Kelowna timeshare and then 4 nights on Orcas Island and 3 nights in Vancouver. It is the last 2 weeks of August so still some hope.



Our apartment for our city jobs in Vancouver is on Davie by Denman about 1.5 blocks from English Bay Beach.   

Both Vancouver exchange locations are right downtown and very central to all tourism activities.

Uber is very new to Vancouver and others are launching soon. Yes Car2Go has closed up business in Vancouver but only due to lots of competition with local companies.

Tacoma we can’t cross the boarder to visit Port Townsend or Friday Harbor but we have a week at the Kelowna Delta Grand in June and hope to find another week in July or August so if the Can/US border remains closed let us know and maybe we can strike a deal on your Kelowna week.

Vancouver stores on Robson have been boarded up but all starts to open Tuesday May 19 so just ask if you need any current info about what’s open for planning upcoming trips and we’ll pass along our most current info.


----------



## Tacoma (May 19, 2020)

Sorry the way I worded it made you think going to Kelowna was the problem and not the worldmark in the San Yuan islands. I am also Canadian so going to Kelowna should be no problem unless BC is still encouraging Albertans to stay away. The last time we had the Delta 2 summer ago we left early because of smoke from the fires. Somedays we could not see the hills on the other side of the lake. We also own an EOY at Holiday Park just north of Kelowna which we couldn't go to last year due to a family funeral. So we're definitely in need of a Kelowna vacation. From there we had the 4 nights at Orcas Island and 3 in Vancouver since with Worldmark for a red season booking you need 7 nights and we felt we didn't need 7 nights on one island. The problem is if you cancel any part you lose the entire reservation so if we can't cross the border we lose the Vancouver reservation too.  As soon as we are within the 90 days so I can cancel up to 10 days out I will try and book another Vancouver room for that week in case. I love Vancouver and am thankful we have a worldmark there. How did you get the Kelowna Delta Grand? I assume it wold be hard to get in summer.


----------



## VanX (May 19, 2020)

Oh ok.   With the name Tacoma I guess I just assumed you were a friendly neighbor to the south vs fellow Canadians to the East.   All good.

We will be at Holiday Park for a couple of weeks at the end of June and just had dumb luck getting into Delta Grand in Kelowna.  

We booked Delta Grand through RCI into a hotel room (No kitchen) with our weeks account but then a month later saw the same dates in our points account for a 1 bedroom unit.

So we took advantage and cancelled the hotel booking and got the week returned and a booking credit in our weeks account and then booked the one bedroom full kitchen with our points account.

We have a another week booked Lake Okanagan Resort and are now hoping for a bit more dumb luck at booking Delta Grand this summer.


----------



## Tacoma (May 19, 2020)

Lol you are the second person to assume that is how i got my name. It is a short form of my daughter Talissa (Ta) my son Colton (Co) and me (Ma) together Tacoma. My husband goes by Dakota. Couldn't figure out a way to get all four of us in. 

We love Holiday Park not fancy but have owned our EOY since 2007, and maintenance went over $700 Canadian for the first time last year.  Have a 2 bedroom that fronts onto Duck Lake. Own it with friends and do lots of boating.  Delta Grand is fancier and an urban experience. Love the communal barbeque area overlooking the lake, not so fond of the $95 parking fee.

Joan


----------



## VanX (May 19, 2020)

Will be our first visit to overnight at Holiday Park but it looks just right for us.     Theit covid waiver we’ve been asked to sign is a bit too far reaching and I’m not sure I can agree to sign-off one of the 4 terms. 





Delta Grand we’ve stayed at before and I park the car a mile away after unloading and ride a bike in between.

Those DG parking fees are my daily spending money.    Hoping the DG bbq and common areas are open to all in time for our May31 - June 06 booking.

Safe travels!


----------



## spirits (May 23, 2020)

Tacoma said:


> Lol you are the second person to assume that is how i got my name. It is a short form of my daughter Talissa (Ta) my son Colton (Co) and me (Ma) together Tacoma. My husband goes by Dakota. Couldn't figure out a way to get all four of us in.
> 
> We love Holiday Park not fancy but have owned our EOY since 2007, and maintenance went over $700 Canadian for the first time last year.  Have a 2 bedroom that fronts onto Duck Lake. Own it with friends and do lots of boating.  Delta Grand is fancier and an urban experience. Love the communal barbeque area overlooking the lake, not so fond of the $95 parking fee.
> 
> Joan


Joan...I thought your name was because you loved the truck!!!!  Shows what kind of friend I am Yikes


----------



## samara64 (May 29, 2020)

Tacoma said:


> Lol you are the second person to assume that is how i got my name. It is a short form of my daughter Talissa (Ta) my son Colton (Co) and me (Ma) together Tacoma. My husband goes by Dakota. Couldn't figure out a way to get all four of us in.



Wow. Would have never guessed. I initially thought you are out of Tacoma, WA but then I knew you are in Ca. Then I thought of the truck idea.

It fits very well. You drive a Tacoma and husband a Dakota.


----------

